# Night shift rest period query



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

I work a permanent night shift 22:00 until 06:00, 5 nights a week. I'm due to break up for a weeks holiday...so Fri night would be my last nightshift. I received an email from my managing director last night stating he'd like to cancel my Fri night shift & for me to do a 14:00 - 21:00 on the Fri.

Bearing in mind I'll have just worked a nightshift on the thurs, and therefore I would finish this on the Fri morning at 06:00. This leaves me with 8 hrs rest period between my expected return at 14:00 on the Fri afternoon.

Am I correct in thinking that as a night worker I'm entitled to at least 11 hrs rest period between returning to work, so in theory he cannot enforce this quick return to work? 

Nige


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/rest-breaks-work/overview

Yep, 11 hrs rest between shifts, for normal work see above link


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Bear in mind though, that it might be reasonable as a one off to do.

If it was me, I'd be asking for an early finish, if he insisted I did it. 6pm finish, instead of 9pm to make up for the missing 3 hrs rest period between shifts ;-)


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

As andy says yes in theory but depends what line of work you're in and various other special circumstances


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i would do it but make it known , your doing him a favor for flexibility in the future

If it starts to become regular and you dont want to do it , you can refuse as its under 11 hrs


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

As will says, there are other circumstances depending on what you do & which industry you work in.

Example, the European working time directive says that no one should work on average more than 48 hrs per week for an adequate work/life balance. 

However, this average is taken over 16 weeks. Therefore, in theory someone could work 6 consecutive weeks at 100 hrs a week, providing the following 10 weeks they work less so that the average works out at 48 hrs or less, over the 16 weeks

But for the 1st 6 weeks, you've 'broke the limit'


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd do the earlier shift, then you're finished and on holiday at 9pm on a Friday rather than 6am on the Saturday.

But, is he going to pay you 7 hours for the 14:00 till 21:00 shift, or the eight hours you would have worked doing 22:00 till 06:00?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

8 hours turn around is standard practice


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

11 hours between shifts my job.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jem said:


> I'd do the earlier shift, then you're finished and on holiday at 9pm on a Friday rather than 6am on the Saturday.


That seems the positive thing to me.

8 hours away from work isn't the best scenario, but I think I'd much rather get in, get it over with and on holiday as soon as possible.

Is there any reason it would cause you an issue to do this?

He's asking you a favour which isn't massively unreasonable for one day. Is there a major reason he needs your assistance?

If that choice was given to me I'd think it was a great deal for me and I'd not even question the chance to do it.

I guess you get a shift allowance for night shift? Do you get the same for a back shift? I would ask to be paid the allowance that doesn't leave you out of pocket.

If you dig your heels in and not do it, I bet your boss wouldn't be too impressed especially if he really needs your help.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Cheers for all your replies guys, turns out I'm only required for training purposes that Fri.. So I've opted to do it. To be fair he did come back with a second offer of training on the Tues, the week I return. As regards losing a shift allowance, I'm paid a salary so all is fine!!

Nige


----------

